# What really awaits us after death?



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Today while driving with some friends some how this got brought up. One of my friends is atheist. He does not believe in anything after death he just wont's nothing to happen.

Me i wont something to happen after death. But don't know what as long as its good. What's your aspects on this? What do u all think will happen after death?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i think reincarnation


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

a six pack, a broad with tig of bitties, a doobie, and a fish room with a 52inche plasma tv

with nascar, nhra, and discovery channel favorites on when ever i want


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i've been clinically dead 5 times. i would have to say nothing happens you just dont exist anymore, just like before you were born.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> i've been clinically dead 5 times. i would have to say nothing happens you just dont exist anymore, just like before you were born.
> [snapback]1017924[/snapback]​


sorry about de-railing the thread a little -- but I must ask.. How and why were you clinically dead 5 times???


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Heart stopping? Ahem, I await heaven, where my 2 grandpas, grandma and auntie await me







.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I am a religious person, but i dont beleive in a afterlife, i beleive in oblivion, non existance.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

ill decompose, nothing will happen imo


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

same thing that happens when you step on an ant...it's over


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

I believe human life is sacred and our "soul" returns to its "source".

I'm not sure I can conceive of our consciousness continuing to excist for eternity, though.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> you just dont exist anymore, just like before you were born.


Ditto. I do wish there were something after though.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

grnlemonade said:


> i think reincarnation
> [snapback]1017919[/snapback]​


i go with you on this. i don't beleave in god. i just think jesus was a typical crazy back then and said he was "gods" son but back then people didn't know what being crazy was so they beleived him. i think heaven was made up so people wouldn't be afraid of death.

J-Rod


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nothing: organic breakdown until nothing but memories remain...


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm going to reincarnate as a gecko, in the middle of the jungle, far far away from humans.

I hope :nod:


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> I'm going to reincarnate as a gecko, in the middle of the jungle, far far away from humans.


Im going to reincarnate as a python and eat you right after you break out of your egg.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I like to beleive in a purely metaphysical existence after death.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> > I'm going to reincarnate as a gecko, in the middle of the jungle, far far away from humans.
> 
> 
> Im going to reincarnate as a python and eat you right after you break out of your egg.:laugh:
> [snapback]1018143[/snapback]​


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nothing.
Your DEAD. Thats it. I plan on being Cremated :nod:


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

NOTHING!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

You start life again, taking with you the lessons you learned in this life.

--Dan


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> a six pack, a broad with tig of bitties, a doobie, and a fish room with a 52inche plasma tv
> 
> with nascar, nhra, and discovery channel favorites on when ever i want
> [snapback]1017923[/snapback]​


Sounds like heaven to me


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You start life again, taking with you the lessons you learned in this life.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1018263[/snapback]​


I like that one.

So it seems that every one seems to think nothing will happen after death.







i hope there is something after death. But eternety is a long ass time.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

You either reincarnate into another life or your soul returns to the cosmic consciousness.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I really dont have a scoobys what will await me, but i hope its either reincarnation. I want to come back as someone that ends up really rich and famous. If that doesnt happen then i want to be a cool animal like a hippo or a parrot. 
Id also like to think that heaven exists, so i could see family and friends


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

NegativeCamber said:


> sorry about de-railing the thread a little -- but I must ask.. How and why were you clinically dead 5 times???
> [snapback]1017951[/snapback]​


i have a heart condition called SVT, superventriculartachecardia. where a ventracle of the heart would beat out of rythm and cause my heart to flutter instead of 'pump'. so my heart rate would get up to 270 beats a minute and not pump blood and my blood pressure would drop, and they inject me something called identicard which stops my heart then it's starts beating normally again. i had to have a heart ablation and it's not supposed to happen again, but if it does it wont be 270 times a min, more like 150. alot of people have SVT but dont know it, anything over 120 beats a minute without doing strenous exercise is considered svt. i had a more severe problem with it then most.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Heaven is what you make of it. If you dont believe in it, you wont go to heaven. You will be set back to earth. Those who have faith, and learn the lessons of life, go to heaven.

JMO!

--Dan


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Heaven is what you make of it. If you dont believe in it, you wont go to heaven. You will be set back to earth. Those who have faith, and learn the lessons of life, go to heaven.
> 
> JMO!
> 
> ...












I will be living on a weed farm with an unlimited supply of hundreds of EXCELLENT strains of marijuana and an endless supply of steak, iced tea, munchies, and movies.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Heaven is what you make of it. If you dont believe in it, you wont go to heaven. You will be set back to earth. Those who have faith, and learn the lessons of life, go to heaven.
> 
> JMO!
> 
> ...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

you enter the matrix


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

spec-v said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Heaven is what you make of it. If you dont believe in it, you wont go to heaven. You will be set back to earth. Those who have faith, and learn the lessons of life, go to heaven.
> ...


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> i think reincarnation
> [snapback]1017919[/snapback]​


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

piranhadude said:


> spec-v said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


Thanks guys! Im 16, and even at this age, I realize that there is more to life than what we know. Just think of all the coincidences. Are they coincidences? You ever just feel like something was meant to be? Look at your life all the way up to this point. Have you learned from your experiences? If not, I bet you are not happy.

It bothers me that some people on here can have such little spirituality in there life. Do you really think that what we know is all there is to life? Open your eyes! Having big muscles, a nice car, or lots of money doesnt mean anything. They arent relative. Who you are is what is relative.

--Dan


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Life after dead are your children.


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> piranhadude said:
> 
> 
> > spec-v said:
> ...


I agree !
I think that after life there is reincarnation


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

mhmmm rottening happens after death :::nods:::


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

lmao i was wainting for some one to say that


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

Heaven or Hell


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

theres really no logical reason for there to be an afterlife really, i think it is that the human mind cannot comprehend or accept non existance(sp?)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Markosaur said:


> theres really no logical reason for there to be an afterlife really, i think it is that the human mind cannot comprehend or accept non existance(sp?)
> [snapback]1021254[/snapback]​










Logical? Explain exactly what in our lives IS logical?

Have you no faith that there is more for us than this life?

--Dan


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> grnlemonade said:
> 
> 
> > i think reincarnation
> ...










you said it all


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

aburnzi said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > grnlemonade said:
> ...


IMO, the miracles are fake. The part about him being the son of God is fake. What isnt fake, is the fact that he inspired people to live in a more moral fashion. He gave us guidelines, many of which I still believe in. The stories of miracles and things like that are fiction, created only to teach a lesson.

JMO.

--Dan


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

worms or flames depends on what your funeral is.
dixon


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> grnlemonade said:
> 
> 
> > i think reincarnation
> ...


Yeah, the "Virgin" Mary claims that she was a virgin, but back then she could have eaten some fermented grain or something and passed out, and then gotten raped...I dunno just a thought.... 
~Taylor~


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > theres really no logical reason for there to be an afterlife really, i think it is that the human mind cannot comprehend or accept non existance(sp?)
> ...


No. Why else would we be here in the first place?
Think about it, anything logical is just a human term. Everything we all know, is what WE have named and created. God may or may be out there. I don't know but I fear him but I think it's funny how 2k years ago prophets heard his voice and wrote a large book yet today prophets no longer exist or are decried as frauds yet the ones a few thousand years ago are the ones we follow.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Markosaur said:
> ...


Maybe we just stopped listening


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I believe we are comprised of the following 3:
Body
Mind
Spirit

Body:
Made up of atomic structure called 'molecules.'
The atoms will continue to exist in different form, just as they have always existed... to become food for the microscopic life forms that will eat our body (Decay) and then by other life forms, etc... the 'elements' or 'atoms' will merely become parts of different molecules in different things for all eternity... through the cycles of innumeral 'Big Bangs.'

Mind:
Can be likened to the information on a CD or cassette tape... once the physical source (Body) is destroyed, the information is lost as well... (Interruption of the "0s and 1s").

Spirit:
Just a word for the 'energy' that makes the body 'alive.'
Chinese: "Chi" or Japanese: "Ki."
This energy dissapates into the atmosphere to add to the cosmo's constant move toward 'The balance.' (Which, once achieved, leads to the next "Big Bang.")


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Think about it guys. What are we all made up of? Molecules, right? What are molecules? Molecules are energy when it has taken a form. The world, the entrie universe, everything we know is made up of molecules. Remember in the Bible, how they say God created everything? What is God is energy? All religions say God is always with us, and is a part of us, and that a God (or several) created us and everything else we know...How can you not think there is more to life?

Anyone who believes we rot, and we lose all of the lessons we learn, and thats it for eternity...Im sorry for you. You are the kind of people that fear death.

Dont you think it's weird that scientist are now using the Bible for clues as to how the most basic molecular structures are formed? And how about the fact that many Buddhist monks are now looking to science to back up their ideologies.

C'mon guys, if a 16 year old like me can have faith, why cant you?

Science without religion is lame. Religion without science is lame.

--Dan


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You start life again, taking with you the lessons you learned in this life.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1018263[/snapback]​


Then why do people do crack?


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I believe we are comprised of the following 3:
> Body
> Mind
> Spirit
> ...


TY VERY MUCH, I was about to write up more or less the same!

Religion=fear=looking for control in chaos=not my cup of tea


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

I'm a religous person so i beleive in heaven if your a good person.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Jebus said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > You start life again, taking with you the lessons you learned in this life.
> ...


Because they did not learn the lesson of self control in another lifetime.

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> I like to beleive in a purely metaphysical existence after death.
> [snapback]1018148[/snapback]​


Likewise. Nothing that exists in our universe has been shown to simply "stop existing", so from a scientific standpoint, why should the soul or mind be the only thing in the known universe to break this law. Doesn't seem logical to me



DannyBoy17 said:


> Think about it guys. What are we all made up of? Molecules, right? What are molecules? [snapback]1022522[/snapback]​


Nobody knows what the mind/soul/consciousness is made of, since it hasn't been identified as a physical entity it's something of a huge leap of faith to think it is made of something within our physical world.



DannyBoy17 said:


> many Buddhist monks are now looking to science to back up their ideologies.
> [snapback]1022522[/snapback]​


No offence, but I doubt that ANY buddhist monks are looking to science to back up their "ideologies".


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Umbilical Syllables said:
> 
> 
> > I like to beleive in a purely metaphysical existence after death.
> ...


Just how many Buddhist monks do you follow?

That came right from a book I once read, called "The Celestine Prophecy II" by James Redfield. Great authour. Dont believe me, go buy the books (I and II).

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Several, I've read "Liberation through understanding of the between" also known as "the tibetan book of the dead" which is direct Buddhist scripture, "The art of happyness" by the Dalai Lama, "Buddhist Meditation" by Edward Conze and some others I don't own so can't give you the names. I'm also currently studying meditation in a Buddhist temple (though I would not consider myself a student of buddhism, just a person striving for higher awareness) which has helped a little bit as far as perspective goes in understanding their religion. I've also read several of Jiddu Krishnamurti's works which while not being Buddhist at all in nature, stress the same ultimate goal (enlightment). While it's not a religion I've decided to follow, I've studied it a little bit. Enough to know they wouldn't try to back up their "ideologies" with science at any rate.

Buddhism has very few "ideologies" in the sense that the Judaeo-Christian religions have them. The religion's emphasis is more on the path to understanding, with the ultimate goal being enlightenment so that the soul does not return to this world after death. The religion is marked by a very definite and very observable disregard for the physical or material realm. Put simply, the physical world is simply not important to the Buddhist philosophy. With a spiritual belief such as this, it is unlikely that a Buddhist would even WANT to back up their "ideologies" with science even if you were to ignore the fact that there are very few concrete ideologies in the first place.

But thanks anyway, how many Buddhist monks do YOU follow?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

And the celestine prophecy is a work of fiction based on new age religions if I'm not mistaken, what does that have to do with Buddhism?


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Nothing: organic breakdown until nothing but memories remain...
> [snapback]1018060[/snapback]​


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

in humanity it is natural for every1 to fear death! the main reason we fear death is because we are either:

A: scared that there is nothing, we just simply do not exist anymore.

or

B: we do not know what is going happen! ie, we fear the unknown!

in my personal opinion heaven, after-life, reincarnation etc are all created/ made up ways to help our minds cope with the fact that we are going to die after all the only thing certain in our lives is death......... oh and taxes!

i personally believe we simply do not exist anymore, like when u sleep (excluding dreaming!!) just darkness nothingness! i am comfortable with this fact, come to terms with it if you like. i just hope the time i have here is gd and i hope i have a few years ahead of me yet. i wouldnt like to die before my father as no man should outlive thier son as that is thier legacy in life!
Richie


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

yall are lookin to deep into things. i died, my 'molecules' did not continue to exist in any form.

people are imaginative, i wish i was still naive sometimes. i say dont worry about what happens after you die and just enjoy right now.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

STIFFY said:


> You either reincarnate into another life or your soul returns to the cosmic consciousness.
> [snapback]1018318[/snapback]​


So if everything that lives reincarnates then we all have been something before, perhaps I was a bear and you were a fish that made a tasty lunch. Sounds stupid to me. 
Earth is currently just a stable place where life can exist, we evolved through millions of years of transformations. We are blessed and cursed to be able to think as we do. We are blessed because we have a higher thought process than any other species on earth and can create anything, we are cursed because we know one day we will die but do not know for certain what will happen. A deer in the forest just knows it needs to eat, drink, protect itself, and make babies and thats it.
Perhaps we are just an aliens ant farm, or our universe is a grain of sand in a desert, ...
Is there a god? I dont know. You have to ask yourself where our universe came from, where is it, are there more, are we the most evolved life form in this universe, etc.? 
A living human will never know for certain what will happen when they die, one can only speculate as we are doing.
I think religion was created back in the day to keep people in order und towns in peace. That and to put people at ease about death, all groups of people have come up with a religion to cope with death, which one do you buy into.
I want to believe something happens after death but I just cant, I think I will just die, decompose, and eventually be forgotten. Just a branch of a tree. 
So until the lights go out


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> STIFFY said:
> 
> 
> > You either reincarnate into another life or your soul returns to the cosmic consciousness.
> ...


this is just repeating my statement?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> yall are lookin to deep into things. i died, my 'molecules' did not continue to exist in any form.
> 
> people are imaginative, i wish i was still naive sometimes.
> [snapback]1022752[/snapback]​


It's naive as hell to think the attitude that "we just die, there's nothing" is somehow more grounded or based on logical thought than otherwise, which is a very primitive and all together ignorant assumption. Funny how people seem to think they've got it completely figured out though, what do you suppose the people investigating the nature of the mind and whether or not it is a physical entity are doing then? You think maybe they just haven't heard the theory that you just "die and stop existing"?









Your problem is that you're not looking deep enough into things, and thinking that doing so is somehow naiive. Is a thought a physical thing? Can you see a tought? Every physical event in our universe is preceded by another physical event that causes it, this is called _causality_. What physical process causes you to have a thought? A rock cannot fall off a cliff without being pushed, a chair cannot break without being sat upon, and a leaf in the wind can't flutter without the wind being there, yet you can have a thought independent of any cause, can you not? How would you rationalize that with the view that the mind is a physical entity when it is able to produce phenomena (thoughts) without a cause, let alone where is the physical extension of these thoughts that must be made of "molecules"? Which molecules are your consciousness made of?

Do please enlighten those of us who are so naiive that we've had to make things up to comfort us from the fear of death









On a side note, I strongly doubt anyone saying "we just die and stop existing" truly believes that. You may try and tell yourself that, and it might even sound a little bit comforting, but if you honestly think that's the case, then kill yourself to prove it. Ultimately you'll die and your consciousness stops to exist, so it doesn't matter if you have 75 years of great memories or 20 years that ended short since either one will be no more permanent than a dream you don't remember. So sorry but I don't believe your conviction any more than you try and tell yourself you do. With a belief that you just wink out of existence, no person would have a reason not to just stay in bed and starve to death since even if you "have fun while you're here" you'll ultimately not exist to reflect upon it anyway. But you keep telling yourself whatever comforts you from having to think about things


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > yall are lookin to deep into things. i died, my 'molecules' did not continue to exist in any form.
> ...


Was the wheel invented or discovered? 
The idea of the wheel (the circle) existed all along as that shape comes from nature. All the planet is, is an imperfect circle, as only a perfect circle exists in your mind. But then what in mind anyway? you cant see mind, yet you can tell anyone in the world to picture a cicrle in their mind and they will be able to do it perfectly w/o any further description of what a circle is. That is further proof that, that shape comes from nature and that everything is connected. 
Just because you dont have roots planted in the ground you can go ahead and tell yourself that you are an "individual, not connected" and that you are your own person if that is what makes you comfortable with yourself. 
Wouldnt that just be too easy if all we had to do was live one life, and as long as we followed the bible (or whatever you follow) that you get into heaven and thats it? How can you get to heaven w/o first discovering heaven on earth and developing a further sence of your own spirituality?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

STIFFY said:


> Was the wheel invented or discovered?
> The idea of the wheel (the circle) existed all along as that shape comes from nature. All the planet is, is an imperfect circle, as only a perfect circle exists in your mind. But then what in mind anyway? you cant see mind, yet you can tell anyone in the world to picture a cicrle in their mind and they will be able to do it perfectly w/o any further description of what a circle is. That is further proof that, that shape comes from nature and that everything is connected.
> [snapback]1023316[/snapback]​


First, you're oversimplifying things to say that "the wheel was discovered, everything therefore was discovered". Where did the computer get discovered from? When someone writes a song, where did they discover it? Tell me how a novel gets discovered and not created while you're at it.

Secondly, you don't need to look as far as inventions, I'm talking about basic thoughts. Think of something seperate from this conversation, now tell me what caused that thought? You can think of something that exists, like your mother for instance, but your mother did not just call the thought of her into existence. If I didn't tell you to think of whatever you just thought up, what physical cause is responsible for you thinking it? I'm not talking about having the thought at all, but the specific thought. What caused you to think of your car, your god, your house just now? The object itself did not cause the thought, though it might be tempting to think that it did. Unless it is right in front of you, you just brought that thought into existence without prompting from the object itself. Something physical cannot just create itself, and if thoughts are not physical entities, and the mind is not a physical entity, why then are they expected to be affected by your physical body when it breaks down?



STIFFY said:


> How can you get to heaven w/o first discovering heaven on earth and developing a further sence of your own spirituality?
> [snapback]1023316[/snapback]​


What reasoning do you have to show that you can't?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

72 Virgins wait for me PRAISE ALAH..

haha just kidding, i think when you die the lights go out and thats it..


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> STIFFY said:
> 
> 
> > Was the wheel invented or discovered?
> ...


Things get discovered when the time is right. Imagine going back 1000 years and showing everyone your new PSP or laptop. They would probably worship you like a god! The reason is because people back then werent able to grasp a fact like electricity. Today we still dont fully understand electricity. Sure we can harness it and use it to makes things light up and work but that doesnt for a second mean that we understand everything about it.
With all of the advances in science and technology we are now able to do much more amazing things with the materials at our disposal.
How were books writen you asked? Well the same way you are able to make your own thoughts. Any thoughts or feelings a person experiences or shows came from some part of their life, or a past life experience. If I were to write a book, everything inside would have been a thought or feeling or my own at some point in my life. As we live life everything we take in affects us consciously or unconsciously. All of our thoughts and experiences in life are what make us up as individuals with emotions. Those emotions and feelings are what would go into my book.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

STIFFY said:


> Things get discovered when the time is right. Imagine going back 1000 years and showing everyone your new PSP or laptop. They would probably worship you like a god! The reason is because people back then werent able to grasp a fact like electricity. Today we still dont fully understand electricity. Sure we can harness it and use it to makes things light up and work but that doesnt for a second mean that we understand everything about it.
> With all of the advances in science and technology we are now able to do much more amazing things with the materials at our disposal.
> How were books writen you asked? Well the same way you are able to make your own thoughts. Any thoughts or feelings a person experiences or shows came from some part of their life, or a past life experience. If I were to write a book, everything inside would have been a thought or feeling or my own at some point in my life. As we live life everything we take in affects us consciously or unconsciously. All of our thoughts and experiences in life are what make us up as individuals with emotions. Those emotions and feelings are what would go into my book.
> [snapback]1023380[/snapback]​


I understand where you're coming from, but to say nothing is created only discovered is plainly untrue from how I see things. Look for instance,

Joe went to the store. Joe saw an alien spaceship. Joe got into the Alien spaceship and flew back in time.

That is a story and thought I just created. I did not discover it, it is not the product of something I have seen in my life either. I've never seen an alien spaceship, and even if you were to argue somewhere down the line that I saw an alien spaceship from television, eventually someone first came up with the idea of an alien spaceship. Thoughts are not the same thing as memories that are created entirely by an external force. If that were the case, mankind would never have been able to create ANYTHING in the first place, only remember what they have already seen. The mere fact that we have progressed socially, culturally and technologically precludes the idea that man cannot create anything. For instance, where did man discover democracy from? He didn't, it is a product of reasoning and a CREATION of the mind


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anyone who believes we rot, and we lose all of the lessons we learn, and thats it for eternity...Im sorry for you. You are the kind of people that fear death.[snapback]1022522[/snapback]​


I'm not faithful or religious, but I don't fear death.
My only fear is missing out on things I'd love to do/see/experience in the time that's been offered to me.

I believe in empirical science, and that tells us our body decays after life functions end until nothing remains.
What remains of you is what _you_ make of it. In other words the things you'll be remembered by: the consequences of your own individuals actions, memories, and those things you passed on to your loved and close ones (knowledge, stories, material things, etc.)
That's it: nothing religious, mythical or supernatural about it...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I believe in empirical science, and that tells us our body decays after life functions end until nothing remains.
> [snapback]1023405[/snapback]​


Yeah but empirical science hasn't shown that the mind is a physical entity dutchie


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I believe in empirical science, and that tells us our body decays after life functions end until nothing remains.
> ...


That's not what I was saying, mountie...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

what happens is we are taken to a mourge where they suck out all your blood and fill you with preseratives, then you have a funeral and get buried. then you rot and decay and thats it.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> STIFFY said:
> 
> 
> > Things get discovered when the time is right. Imagine going back 1000 years and showing everyone your new PSP or laptop. They would probably worship you like a god! The reason is because people back then werent able to grasp a fact like electricity. Today we still dont fully understand electricity. Sure we can harness it and use it to makes things light up and work but that doesnt for a second mean that we understand everything about it.
> ...


This is where i run into a problem when saying thoughts are created: One of the first things you learn in science is that something cannot be created from nothing. And so to create a thought, material is needed. Let's go back to the very first thought made by man. He had no prior knowledge of anything. What was the cause of, or material for that very first thought?

I (and this is just my opinion) think that the dicovery of thoughts is more logical. There are countless things going on around us, some things which have not yet been dicovered. Electricity has always existed. Spheres have always existed. A hamburger has always existed. Its just that it took us longer to discover some things than others.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> This is where i run into a problem when saying thoughts are created: One of the first things you learn in science is that something cannot be created from nothing. And so to create a thought, material is needed. Let's go back to the very first thought made by man. He had no prior knowledge of anything. What was the cause of, or material for that very first thought?
> 
> I (and this is just my opinion) think that the dicovery of thoughts is more logical. There are countless things going on around us, some things which have not yet been dicovered. Electricity has always existed. Spheres have always existed. A hamburger has always existed. Its just that it took us longer to discover some things than others.
> [snapback]1023530[/snapback]​


That's something I just can't agree with. If you think about thoughts as needing "material" to be created, you're looking at thoughts as material entities, which they are not. Think for instance that I think of the Mona Lisa. Ok, so I've taken the material for that thought from the Mona Lisa, then what happens when I stop thinking about it? That material is suddenly destroyed? Will we suddenly not be able to think of the Mona Lisa because everyone has thought about it so much that there is no material left? If you never run out of thought material, then something has to be being "created" if you're going to look at it as a physical item, which again still goes against the laws of physics. Think about it, either only a finite number of people can think about something because you're taking "material" from it, or you're creating that material from nothing which sinks the entire notion. If I take something physical from something else, then that something can not be taken by anyone else because it is already gone is it not?

And it isn't just inventions that are of concern here, you guys are equating thought with invention, which isn't good for this argument since alot of inventions are really "discoveries" anyway. Did someone discover language? Democracy? Was morality discovered in a cave somewhere? Do songs already exist just waiting to be discovered?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

illnino said:


> what happens is we are taken to a mourge where they suck out all your blood and fill you with preseratives, then you have a funeral and get buried. then you rot and decay and thats it.
> [snapback]1023443[/snapback]​


HELLO EXACTLY ..

but some people are crazy and cant just accept the simplicity of life or deal with the fear of the unkown so they need to comfort them selves with crazy theories abotu past lives and reincarnation and heaven and hell.. lay off the acid hippies, you die lights out thats it..

personally though im routing for 70 virgins.. praise alah..


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > what happens is we are taken to a mourge where they suck out all your blood and fill you with preseratives, then you have a funeral and get buried. then you rot and decay and thats it.
> ...


I have never done acid and I dont exactly classify as a hippie, but maybe we should start calling you GOD since you know every secret of the universe


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

On a side note, this is quoted from an Edgar Cayce book I find interesting. This somewhat describes the point I was trying to make eariler...

"The classic example of this type of interconnection is in mathematics. Math means numbers, but it also means patterns. Amazingly, people actually invent mathematics. They think up totally new mathematical realities, geometries of imaginary spaces that exist only in the minds of gifted mathematicians. Where do these ideas come from? The same place that nature herself comes from. The human imagination is truly one with nature, and the history of mathematics has repeatedly shown that no matter how bizarre the mathematical space "invented" by an ivory-tower mathematician for his or her own pleasure and amusement, the day does finally arrive when, in another branch of science, someone finds that that bizarre mathematics perfectly describes the new dimension of nature that science has uncovered. How could such a purely imaginary invention repeatedly proved descriptive or reality if our imagination and nature's patterns did not have the same source? Mind and nature are one."


----------



## rainydaze (Feb 10, 2005)

I am torn between:
A: worm meat

B: return into energy. Not carry anything with, no memorys or learned lessons just pure energy.

Either way I have no faith in any god. I have no fear of death. If I died today I would die a happy man.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

rainydaze said:


> I am torn between:
> A: worm meat
> 
> B: return into energy. Not carry anything with, no memorys or learned lessons just pure energy.
> ...


Wow, i have no choice but to believe in god. I wont to know that there is a higher power, which will give us eternal glory forever.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I believe in empirical science, and that tells us our body decays after life functions end until nothing remains.
> ...


I was too tired to write a full reply yesterday, but here it is.

I believe, and this is something I'm making up as I write it, that a human being 'consists' of two parts: the inherent part and the creative part.
The inherent part are the human body, it's mind, personality, character, etc: things that, no matter how much we try (and manage) to change them, are gone forever once the person dies.
The creative part is the result of what the inherent part does, the result of its actions, interactions, decisions, thoughts, etc. - in other words the person's intellectual and material heritage: these are the things that remain after a person dies, and it can be anything, from writings to music to stories to memories to thoughts to theories to buildings to sports achievements/records to computer programs, etc. etc. etc - you catch my drift. This is, imo. at least, the only thing that lives on after a person dies - basically the material and intellectual evidence left of a person's existence after (s)he dies...


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> > I'm going to reincarnate as a gecko, in the middle of the jungle, far far away from humans.
> 
> 
> Im going to reincarnate as a python and eat you right after you break out of your egg.:laugh:
> [snapback]1018143[/snapback]​


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

STIFFY said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > illnino said:
> ...


first there is no god so you shouldnt be calling anyone god, second i do know that as a medical fact when your heart stops beating and blood stops flowing oxygen to your brain guess what? your dead and thats it.. it very simple actually


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

after reading a lot in this thread it seems that a lot of the people here dont even believe in god.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

When your death, your death!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


That's alright, I ate some bad cookies on Thursday and I still can't think straight, so I'll get you a reply... sometime


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Nobody really knows, we'll just have to wait when it comes. It's something to become excited about


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

piranhadude said:


> after reading a lot in this thread it seems that a lot of the people here dont even believe in god.
> [snapback]1025481[/snapback]​


You sound like you are saying we should. But there is no god. So we Don't.

CT


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't know. I know that I don't want to live my life like a good little boy and then I find out there is no God or heaven. Then again I don't want to go to hell. I WANT TO SMOKE POT, GET DRUNK, AND GET LAID! <--That's what I want.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Wisdom16 said:


> I WANT TO SMOKE POT, GET DRUNK, AND GET LAID! <--That's what I want.
> [snapback]1026201[/snapback]​


and what exactly is bad about that?


----------

